

Carl Sagan's Baloney Detection Kit - tokenadult
http://users.tpg.com.au/users/tps-seti/baloney.html

======
CapitalistCartr
I like to look flexibly at things. This is a good case in point. The submitter
sees this as a baloney detection kit. I think it makes a good political
campaign strategy guide.

------
bcl
I thought all of these were common sense? ;)

~~~
hnhg
This is from his book, 'The Demon-Haunted World: Science as a Candle in the
Dark'. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Demon-Haunted_World> I love this book
for explaining in simple human terms why we need science so much.

------
azgolfer
Somebody send this to the IPCC

